# python27 install problem



## folivora (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. I can't install python27.

error: 

```
[root@f9 /usr/ports/lang/python27]# make config
TMPOPTIONSFILE=$(mktemp -t portoptions);  trap "/bin/rm -f ${TMPOPTIONSFILE}; exit 1" 1 2 3 5 10 13 15;
  /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/dialog --checklist "Options for python27 2.7.3" 21 70 15 FPECTL "Enable floating
 point exception handling" off IPV6 "Enable IPv6 support" on PTH "Use GNU Pth for
 threading/multiprocessing" off PYMALLOC "Use python's internal malloc" on SEM "Use POSIX semaphores
 (experimental)" off THREADS "Enable thread support" on UCS4 "Use UCS4 for unicode support" on'
 2> ${TMPOPTIONSFILE};  status=$?;  echo $status;  if [ ${status} -ne 0 ]; then  /bin/rm -f
 ${TMPOPTIONSFILE};  echo "===> Options unchanged";  exit 0;  fi;  if [ ! -e ${TMPOPTIONSFILE} ];
 then  echo "===> No user-specified options to save for python27-2.7.3";  exit 0;  fi;
  SELOPTIONS=$(/bin/cat ${TMPOPTIONSFILE});  TMPOPTIONSFILE=$(mktemp -t portoptions);
  trap "/bin/rm -f ${TMPOPTIONSFILE}; exit 1" 1 2 3 5 10 13 15;  echo "# This file is auto-generated
 by 'make config'." > ${TMPOPTIONSFILE};  echo "# Options for python27-2.7.3" >> ${TMPOPTIONSFILE};
  echo "_OPTIONS_READ=python27-2.7.3" >> ${TMPOPTIONSFILE};  echo "_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=FPECTL
 IPV6 PTH PYMALLOC SEM THREADS UCS4" >> ${TMPOPTIONSFILE};  for i in FPECTL IPV6 PTH PYMALLOC SEM
 THREADS UCS4; do  if echo ${SELOPTIONS} | /usr/bin/grep -qw ${i}; then  echo "OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=${i}"
 >> ${TMPOPTIONSFILE};  else  echo "OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=${i}" >> ${TMPOPTIONSFILE};  fi;  done;  if
 [ 0 != 0 -a "x" = "x" ]; then  echo "===>  Switching to root credentials to write
 /var/db/ports/python27/options";  /usr/bin/su root -c "/bin/cat ${TMPOPTIONSFILE}
 > /var/db/ports/python27/options";  echo "===>  Returning to user credentials";  else
  /bin/cat ${TMPOPTIONSFILE} > /var/db/ports/python27/options;  fi;  /bin/rm -f ${TMPOPTIONSFILE}
Syntax error: "(" unexpected
*** Error code 2
```

This is fresh install, so I am a bit confused about this error.

-folivora


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

Try removing any left over options with [cmd=]make rmconfig[/cmd] or, if that fails, [cmd=]rm -rf /var/db/ports/python27[/cmd]


----------



## folivora (May 29, 2012)

[CMD=]make rmconfig[/CMD] dint't work, and the directory /var/db/ports/python27 is empty.

I can install python27 from packet via [CMD=]pkg_add[/CMD].


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

folivora said:
			
		

> I can install python27 from packet via [CMD=]pkg_add[/CMD].


I'm sure it does but it kind of circumvents the issue.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

Ah.. Try updating your ports tree again. There was an issue with one of the Mk files:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=420266+0+current/cvs-ports


----------



## folivora (May 30, 2012)

Yes, that fixed the problem.

Thank you.

-folivora


----------

